# Installing Queen Cage - Candy Up or Down



## tnmx

I have friends that only turn the candy up because of the dead bee thing. 9 times out of the candy is at the bottom. I put it at the bottom and check it 4-5 days later. I do not like to leave the cage in to long sometimes the build some strange cone in that large gap near the queen. The kelley pkg has a metal strip at the top with candy at the bottom.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

When in doubt, put it sideways, neither up nor down. It won't hurt anything to jam it into a comb. I would leave them alone rather than disturb them. Two weeks is the recommendation for requeening, swarms and other traumatic changes. It is like picking at a scab. You really want to help but you are hurting.


----------



## kiwiBee

Up for us every time,


----------



## Beeslave

I place it up at a 45 deg angle. I've never had a caged queen with attendants in it. If you take a caged queen and hold it with the candy up she goes to the candy end. Turn it 180 deg and she climbs up. I've noticed that no matter which end you place up she goes up so that is why I place the candy end up. I think it is easier for her to go out going up. It probally doesn't matter but I prefer up.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

All my bees go up too. That is why I can drive with a dozen hives in the station wagon or truck cab. The bees just keep going up the windows. I love to freak out the other drivers as long as they do not hit me and mess up my hives. I think I will start putting my JZBZ cages with the candy up even if they are sideways.


----------



## mcooper

I do candy end up so dead attendants don't get a chance to block the exit.


----------



## honeydreams

here's one went to re queen removed the cork to expose the candy no candy. put the cork back in went to the other side no candy  queen droped out in hive I shut up the hive crossed my fingers a checked three days later still had the queen. I would place the plug up, and if the person puting the queen in her cage forgets the candy plug have a bit of marshmellow to place in the hole.


----------



## MWillard

We install with candy up.


----------



## Bsupplier

I like to remove a frame and place the Q cage horizontally wedged between two top bars in the center with the screen side up. I then reverse my inner cover to allow the bees more access around the cage. You could use small nails to support the cage if you want, but if the frames are used they will stick to the cage well.


----------



## concrete-bees

safer then sorry ----install UP -- what we do is just insert two nails that are bent at a 90 degree angle and they rest on top of the frames - 

that way you can just lift the cage out 

because thats all you want to do in the first weeks -- anymore digging and they might reject the queen --


----------

